# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Vous reprendrez bien une petite mise à jour avant les vacances?

## ShinSH

Petit récapitulatif des mises à jour sorties cette semaine.

 Age Of Chivalry se voit doté de statistiques directement accessibles sur Steam, similaires à TF2 (un exemple ici, merci Luc). Vous saurez enfin combien de manants vous décapitez à la minute. Cette update suit la grosse mise à jour "Toe to Toe" dont je ne vous ai pas parlé, incluant un système de combat plus complexe, des nouvelles cartes, et pas mal d'autres choses. Mais pas de poneys à monter.

 Eternal Silence a le droit à un rééquilibrage. Le principal souci de ce mod est qu'un seul joueur peut décider à lui seul du résultat de la partie, s'il est largement meilleur. Cette mise à jour souhaite gommer ce défaut. A pied, un Hacker mettra une seconde de plus pour hacker un point de contrôle. Dans l'espace, les bombers feront désormais moins de dommages aux gros vaisseaux, augmentant au passage la période de combat dans l'espace. Les développeurs ont également modifié leur mode capture the point (se jouant uniquement en infanterie) en faisant en sorte qu'une prise d'objectif inachevée se restaure progressivement en faveur de la défense. Fini les captures suicides en solitaire juste pour rendre le point neutre, dans le but d'empêcher les ennemis de l'utiliser en point de respawn.

 Petit patch correctifs de bugs, d'exploits et un peu d'équilibrage pour Insurgency et sa nouvelle map ins_Karam, se déroulant en Afghanistan. Sinon, l'Electronic Sports League vient de créer une section Insurgency pour l'Amérique du nord, qui pourrait vous intéresser si vous... ouais non laissez tomber.

 Enfin, NeoTokyo, le petit nouveau, est mis à jour pour corriger des exploits situés dans le gameplay, et d'autres qui faisaient planter le serveur. La liste globale des bans que les auteurs tiennent à jour pour mettre à l'écart les tricheurs et les griefers (joueurs pourrissant l'expérience de jeu de leur équipe) du mod est inclue dans le patch. Au passage, ce mod intéresse pas mal de canards se retrouvant sur le topic qui lui est dédié, dans jeux online et réseau. N'hésitez pas à faire un tour là-bas si vous avez accroché à cette déclinaison japonaisante (japonisatrice?) de CS.

 Le plus cool dans toutes ces mises à jour, c'est qu'en tant que joueur, vous n'avez rien à faire. Les trois premiers mods cités sont mis à jour automatiquement grâce au support officiel de Steam, et le dernier n'est qu'un patch à appliquer pour les serveurs. En fait, si vous jouez déjà aux mods suscités, vous avez la dernière version.

 PS: Un artiste déviant a sorti un skin Left4Dead à appliquer sur votre Steam. Si ça vous tente, téléchargez-le par ici, et décompressez le dans votre dossier Skins se trouvant à la racine de votre installation.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## theryon

Des vacances? Quelles vacances?  ::P:

----------


## M0zArT

Attention à ne pas faire l'amalgame entre NeoTokyo et CS mon cher ShinSH. Le teamplay compte pour plus de 80% du skill d'un joueur dans NeoTokyo (même en FFA) contre 20-30% pour CS (si ce n'est moins)  :;): 
Donc comparé NeoTokyo à CS, oui vite fait mais certains canards joueurs d'Insurgency trouvent qu'il se rapproche plus de ce dernier (voir SWAT 4 ou même la série des Tom Clancy's) que de CS  ::):

----------


## clexanis

> Attention à ne pas faire l'amalgame entre NeoTokyo et CS mon cher ShinSH. Le teamplay compte pour plus de 80% du skill d'un joueur dans NeoTokyo (même en FFA) contre 20-30% pour CS (si ce n'est moins) 
> Donc comparé NeoTokyo à CS, oui vite fait mais certains canards joueurs d'Insurgency trouvent qu'il se rapproche plus de ce dernier (voir SWAT 4 ou même la série des Tom Clancy's) que de CS


Je trouve que ca ressemble a rainbow six (mais pas les deux dernier)

----------


## Errata

> Attention à ne pas faire l'amalgame entre NeoTokyo et CS mon cher ShinSH. Le teamplay compte pour plus de 80% du skill d'un joueur dans NeoTokyo (même en FFA) contre 20-30% pour CS (si ce n'est moins)


Je plussois, Excuse-moi de te dire ça mon pauvre ShinSH, mais tu confonds un peu tout. Tu fais un amalgame entre la coquetterie et la classe. Tu es fou. Tu dépenses tout ton argent dans les habits et accessoires de mode mais tu es ridicule.
Enfin bref, fait plutôt l'amalgame avec SWAT 4, ça sera plus propre ...

----------


## Dormeur

J'ai trouver mon nouveau skin pour steam  ::wub::

----------


## ShinSH

Les gars, il faudrait vous calmer un peu. Vous connaissez le jeu et vous l'aimez, c'est cool. Mais pour ceux qui connaissent pas, un mod où 2 équipes qui s'affrontent pour un objectif unique, avec des gars qui résistent à plusieurs balles dans le corps mais qui meurent au premier headshot, c'est un mod qui ressemble à CS.

----------


## gros_bidule

Truc con, mais après moulte heures de NeoTokyo, et moulte tirs de mitrailette dans la tête, zéro mort en un tir, pas un seul.
Soit je suis nul archi nul, ou déficiant visuel, soit y'a un truc  :;): 

Et oui, c'est vraiment du CS, faut pas déconner : c'est superbe, très sympa grâce aux nouvelles capacités, mais ça reste du bon vieux CS, et les bons sont toujours capables de faire gagner leur équipe (du moins c'est ce que je constate quand je vois en tête de l'équipe gagnante : un groupe de deux ou trois potes TrucMuche à 50 points chacun, les 15 autres gugus se trainant à ~10/15 points). 
Le gameplay est juste un peu différent, les tactiques aussi.

----------


## Louck

> Les gars, il faudrait vous calmer un peu. Vous connaissez le jeu et vous l'aimez, c'est cool. Mais pour ceux qui connaissent pas, un mod où 2 équipes qui s'affrontent pour un objectif unique, avec des gars qui résistent à plusieurs balles dans le corps mais qui meurent au premier headshot, c'est un mod qui ressemble à CS.


Il y a aussi les armes, qui ne tirent pas de gros lasers avec un bon PEW PEW dans ta face.

Après, ce n'est que le début du mod, donc tout le monde rentre dans le tripe. Mais il y aura de plus en plus de serveurs "FFA" dont l'aspect teamplay sera de plus en plus une chose à organiser sur les serveurs (pas comme maintenant, qui est un peu intuitif). Comme CS.


Mais il est clair que NeoTokyo a une putain de gueule. Juste les classes qui n'encouragent pas au genre teamplay (beaucoup plus de parties se font avec uniquement des soutients, voir des assauts. Les recons font juste des sauts "youplaboom" pour tuer les moins prudents, ce qui est rare).

----------


## Eradan

> N'hésitez pas à faire un tour là-bas si vous avez accroché à cette déclinaison japonaisante (japonisatrice?) de CS.


Japanisante.

----------


## grincheux

> un mod où 2 équipes qui s'affrontent pour un objectif unique, avec des gars qui résistent à plusieurs balles dans le corps mais qui meurent au premier headshot, c'est un mod qui ressemble à CS.


Donc TF2 ressemble à CS  ::o:  :lourd:




> Mais il est clair que NeoTokyo a une putain de gueule. Juste les classes qui n'encouragent pas au genre teamplay (beaucoup plus de parties se font avec uniquement des soutients, voir des assauts. Les recons font juste des sauts "youplaboom" pour tuer les moins prudents, ce qui est rare).


Les meilleurs que j'ai vu c'était des recon qui te contournaient en 5s après le début de la partie, d'ailleurs on avait croisé un mec qui jouaient à la bêta depuis 5 ans et il était 100% recon. Et il faisait bien mal à nos supports.
Une autre fois on s'est fait totalement dépouillés par un recon au pompe qui est venu chez nous en 8s max. 
Une équipe de support peut se faire mettre par une bonne équipe de recon, c'est ça qui est super intéressant dans ce mod même si effectivement pour l'instant la solution de facilité c'est le support, sans parler de l'abus des fumis (on reconnait bien là les supporters parisiens tiens  ::rolleyes::  ). Je me demande si à terme on va pas voir des serv recon/assault only.

Sinon grâce à eMKa on a un serveur pour les canards maintenant, si tu veux le préciser pour faire un peu de pub ce serait le bienvenue  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

"Sinon grâce à eMKa on a un serveur pour les canards maintenant, si tu veux le préciser pour faire un peu de pub ce serait le bienvenue"
Oui oui oui oui oui et encore oui  ::):  C'est quoi l'adresse ?

----------


## grincheux

Sur le topic dédié au jeu (dont ShinSH met le lien dans sa news) :

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=265

----------


## Louck

> Les meilleurs que j'ai vu c'était des recon qui te contournaient en 5s après le début de la partie, d'ailleurs on avait croisé un mec qui jouaient à la bêta depuis 5 ans et il était 100% recon. Et il faisait bien mal à nos supports.
> Une autre fois on s'est fait totalement dépouillés par un recon au pompe qui est venu chez nous en 8s max.


Et bien de ce que j'ai vu (en jouant recon, bien sûr), j'ai beau réussir à aller derrière eux en quelques secondes, et pouvoir avoir l'initiative de l'attaque, que ce soit proche ou de loin, ils se retournent simplement, ils tirent, et tuent. Alors bien sûr, on commence avec des armes pas terribles par rapport aux autres classes. Mais si tu arrives pas à avoir accès aux autres armes (avec l'expérience), tu auras d'énormes difficultés.

Après, un support qui fait un peu sentry, avec sa vision, il repère facilement les ennemis (cloak ou non). Donc à part un recon qui fait "je suis là, je suis plus là", ce dernier est déja mort. Sinon oui, c'est plus dur pour le support, il devra se bouger.

Mais sérieusement, soit les adversaires sont nunuches pour se faire avoir de dos, soit ils ont un très bon réflexe.
Ca reste fun à jouer comme classe, sinon.

----------


## grincheux

> on commence avec des armes pas terribles par rapport aux autres classes.


C'est surtout ça le problème je trouve, un rééquilibrage serait le bienvenue à ce niveau. Perso je commence support pour avoir la mosok d'entrée, je passe assaut quand j'ai accès à cette arme dans cette classe et ainsi de suite. 
Le recon qui tente de me passer dans le dos peut me vider un charge dessus avec son pistolet à eau sans me tuer. 




> il repère facilement les ennemis (cloak ou non.


Très variable selon les maps ça, avec la vision du support tu ne vois qu'une ombre noire quand un recon invisible te passe devant, si la map est sombre le recon se faufilent aisément derrière un support. Sur la map du métro je prends cher en support généralement.

----------


## lokideath

La comparaison avec CS me parait tout à fait pertinente. Et vous êtes que des jaloux du talent d'écriture de ShinSH d'abord.

----------


## Jean Pale

Il aurait aussi peut être dû préciser "par rounds rapides sans respawn", comme ça vous ne batailleriez pas avec cs/pas cs.

----------


## Joolmax

Et un mod Predator?

----------


## M0zArT

> Les gars, il faudrait vous calmer un peu. Vous connaissez le jeu et vous l'aimez, c'est cool. Mais pour ceux qui connaissent pas, un mod où 2 équipes qui s'affrontent pour un objectif unique, avec des gars qui résistent à plusieurs balles dans le corps mais qui meurent au premier headshot, c'est un mod qui ressemble à CS.


@Shin : Je suis tout à fait calme.
Je te fait simplement remarquer que d'un point de vue personnel, je trouve que NeoTokyo ressemble plus à un Rainbow Six, voire un SWAT 4 qu'à un CS. Après, c'est toi qui fais la news, donc tu écris ce que tu veux. Le principe du forum c'est justement de pouvoir donner son opinion librement.

@Clexanis : Tom Clancy's = Rainbox Six  ::|:

----------

